# Bringing items to Australia



## DencioV (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello to everyone,

I am not quite sure where this topic fits in so here goes.

I am from the Philippines and I will be moving to Sydney via a 457 visa, I've done my homework about what and what not to bring and I'm still not quite sure about the items I will be bringing! I appreciate if anybody can point out some of the items I may bring that is not allowed. So here's a list of some of it.

Coffee Press(Glass body, Stainless Steel top)
Stainless Steel Mug
Coffee Beans
Burr Grinder(Plastic Body)
Instant Coffee Powder


Regards,


----------



## francofunghi (Jan 5, 2017)

Just don't carry it in your hand luggage


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DencioV said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I am not quite sure where this topic fits in so here goes.
> 
> ...


If you have ANY food at all, in *any *of your baggage, make sure you declare it.

I have brought 3in1 coffee, Nagaraya Nuts, and other pre packed commercial food, from the Philippines. Declared it every time, and no problems.

If they decide it isn't allowed, they take it and destroy it.
It's only if you do not declare that they fine you.


----------



## rajrai (Mar 26, 2014)

Any consumable item should be declared specially , meat , dairy and nuts produce. I am not an expert but coffee beans might fall under that category , so the best step it to declare it. Except for drugs you can bring anything into Australia as long as you declare it , if the customs offical gives you a green light you can keep it, if they dont you will still be okay and not face a fine. Failure to declear will leave you with a hefty fine.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Restrictions on taking gel, liquid or dangerous items on an aircraft.


----------



## sweetnovember (Nov 10, 2015)

Just declare any food items. Undeclared food items will definitely confiscated.


----------



## Polrena (May 5, 2017)

I can't post links yet, but you should be able to check the Australian Government's Agriculture website, and find the information on travelling. You can make inquiries directly to them about what you can and can't bring. Hope this helps!


----------

